

SQL query for site search in URL - jabo
http://jasonbos.co/search-for-power-users-place-sql-query-in-url#

======
seivan
Is public shaming without warning allowed? In that case I got a couple of
sites here <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3406144>

Some of them been told how to fix it by yours truly, yet remained unfixed.

Let me know if public shaming is frowned upon or not.

~~~
jabo
"Is public shaming without warning allowed?"

Since when was "public shaming" not allowed?

~~~
seivan
Seems kinda... unfair without giving them a fair shot to fix their exploit. If
it hasn't been fixed within a week (should really be a day, but I'm being
overly nice) then sure by all means go ahead.

